# Spells & Magic Items that summon things?



## Oryan77 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm creating tokens for my 3.5 game and I thought it would be neat to have tokens that represent things that are summoned via spells or magic items.

So far I have the Summon Monsters and Nature's Ally, Spiritual Weapons, horse/pony from the Mount spell, Bat, Rat, & Spider swarms, and the animals from the Bag of Tricks.

Are there other things like this that I'm forgetting? I'm mainly looking for things that need to be kept track of on a battlemat that might move around.

What about things from the Magic Item Compendium? I think there was a spider summoning item from that book.


----------



## kitcik (Dec 6, 2011)

Fireball summons fire. Fire burns!!



Seriously, though, this is kinda cool. My daughter, age 9, is playing her first character. She is a druid and I bought figures for all her favorite summons so she can enjoy them more than when we have to use generic tokens.

She helped save the party once by summoning Unicorns in a dire situation. I didn't realize they emanated Magic Circle Against Evil!

Anyways, have fun collecting tokens:

Summon Instrument
Summon Undead
Summon Weapon
Summon Component
Summon Elysian Thrush
Spacious Carriage
Mepphit Mob
Shambler
Summon Holy Symbol
Call Lesser Demon
Aerial Summoning Dance
Harrier
Summon Hound Archon
Summon Pest Swarm
Summon Bearded Devil
Summon Brelani Eladrin
Call Faithful Servants
Spider Plague
Summon Babau Demon
Summon Aspect of Bahamut
Fierce Pride of the Beastlands
Summon Giants
Abyssal Army
Heavenly Host
Hellish Host
Hunters of the Netherworld
Summon Elemental Monolith
Summon Golem
Elemental Swarm
Summon Monstrous Spider (various)
Doom of the Seas
Call Faithful Servants
Eyes of the King
Summon Swarm
Plague of Rats
Curse of Lycanthropy (part of spell effect)
Instant Summons
Summon Desert Ally
Summon Dire Hawk
Summon Devoted Rock
Death Hail
Call Dretch Horde
Call Nightmare
Summon Elementite Swarm
Call of the Twilight Defender
Summon Greater Elemental
Regal Procession
Luminous Assassin (various)
Call Lemure Horde
Alert Bebilith


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Dec 6, 2011)

MIC has the Amber Amulets of Vermin.  Each one is keyed to a specific kind of monstrous vermin that you can summon 1/day.  They're very cheap, the cheapest are about 500 gp, iirc.


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 7, 2011)

kitcik said:


> Anyways, have fun collecting tokens:




That's a heck of a list! Thanks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 7, 2011)

> Seriously, though, this is kinda cool. My daughter, age 9, is playing her first character. Sheb is a druid and I bought figures for all her favorite summons so she can enjoy them more than when we have to use generic tokens.




If you haven't picked up all the minis you need, check out the toy department: I've been buying some Schleich dragons and Safari Ltd. figures- especially their dinos and Hidden Kingdoms bugs- and so forth for my games.  They look great and are often cheaper than their gaming counterparts.

Best of all, some are even a little poseable.

In terms of scale, some work only as "giant" versions, like the bugs.


----------



## kitcik (Dec 7, 2011)

Totally with that. I have their 3-headed dragon and going back for more...


----------

